# Driving to the North



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all,

It appears that I might have to take a trip to the North, a client is visiting from abroad, and he is staying in Kyrenia. Any up to date stories on if we can take our car (Cyprus plates) across the border? anything we should be aware of?

Many thanks

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It appears that I might have to take a trip to the North, a client is visiting from abroad, and he is staying in Kyrenia. Any up to date stories on if we can take our car (Cyprus plates) across the border? anything we should be aware of?
> 
> ...


Nothing complicated. Fix the insurance by be border, around 25 € for 1 month. You can pay with € but better to change to Lira by the border. Don't speed, it is expensive


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We recently had a very enjoyable trip to Northern Cyprus. As Anders says you must buy their 3rd party insurance at the border. My RoC policy actually covers the north but they still won't accept it.

As far as money goes you can choose whether to exchange into Turkish Lira. Everywhere we went happily accepts Euros and we always got a fair exchange rate.

Anders is also right to mention speeding but didn't detail the fact that there are loads of speed cameras all over the place. Fortunately there are also signs warning you they are coming up but as the cameras are all grey they are sometimes difficult to spot.

Pete


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Awesome, thanks both for the help. What is the quickest way from Paphos to Kyrenia?

Thanks

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Assuming you mean Paphos Town, it's probably through the crossing point at Nicosia, a couple of hours drive.

Don't forget Kyrenia is called Girne in the North.

Pete


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

mdekkers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It appears that I might have to take a trip to the North, a client is visiting from abroad, and he is staying in Kyrenia. Any up to date stories on if we can take our car (Cyprus plates) across the border? anything we should be aware of?
> 
> ...


The crossing is also difficult to find to and from the North, we found it pretty stressful. 

The camera's work too. I know someone who revisited the North and was issued with their speeding tickets from their previous visit!!!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SWJ said:


> The crossing is also difficult to find to and from the North, we found it pretty stressful.
> 
> The camera's work too. I know someone who revisited the North and was issued with their speeding tickets from their previous visit!!!


Easy avoided, don't speed!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Baywatch said:


> Easy avoided, don't speed!


Easy ☺


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Martijn,

The route through Kato Pyrgos is simple and although longer may save time overall.

It's up to Polis then the Argaka road and a climb into the Mountains and down the other side.

You can call Andreas before you go on 99444403 (make sure that it's a current number before you leave) and check if he will issue the vehicle insurance or if you will obtain it at the crossing.

If he is to issue it then as you drive through Kato Pyrgos watch for Radio Pyrgos and next door is a metalwork shop he maybe in there or the radio station.

Take your vehicle docs and passport.

From the Radio station carry on through the village and out the other side, drive through the Greek checkpoint unless asked to stop and through the green line to the Turkish checkpoint. You can park just before the barrier.

Go to an open portacabin and present your papers. If you were told to get the insurance at the crossing then you will be directed to the correct portacabin.

Make sure that you take a phone that was NOT issued in the south because when we last went the signal was lost but the UK phone did work.

The speed cameras are usually placed sensibly at the entrance to a village etc.

When you get to Girne there is a road at the side of the castle where there is usually space to park if you are going into the tourist area.

If you come out through Nicosia make sure that you get the visa stamped to show that you have made an exit. If you don't you may have a problem if you want to go back.

Dave.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I've just found another number for Andreas and it's 99151183.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> I've just found another number for Andreas and it's 99151183.


We went to the North a couple of weeks ago and found everything straightforward. We went via Polis and the crossing at Kato Pyrgos. Although, as said previously, it's a longer route there is far less traffic which makes the journey more enjoyable. The crossing is also much quarter and therefore quicker to get through, we came back via Nicosia and there were long queues.

As for speed cameras, yes they are everywhere but they conveniently tell you well in advance of their existence so you can easily avoid being caught speeding.

The route back through Nicosia is along a good dual carriageway but watch out as the speed limit changes with each side road that joins.

Yes to taking a UK phone if you have one too as your local one will not work there.

Enjoy your trip! 

All in all a nice trip but great to be back home again


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I never knew you could cross over going up past Polis. 

We have tried several times (well maybe 3!) to go as far as the crossing but misjudge how far it is and turn around with the fear of running out of petrol. Now that we know you can cross here we will go next time.

I presume you can buy car insurance at this check point like you can in Nicosia????


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

SWJ said:


> I never knew you could cross over going up past Polis.
> 
> We have tried several times (well maybe 3!) to go as far as the crossing but misjudge how far it is and turn around with the fear of running out of petrol. Now that we know you can cross here we will go next time.
> 
> I presume you can buy car insurance at this check point like you can in Nicosia????


Its a very nice drive this way but do fill up first to be on the safe side as there are no petrol stations between Polis and this side of the crossing however there are plenty on the other side.
Yes, you can buy insurance here too, same price as Nicosia crossing. Just take your driving license and passport.


----------



## Kaldoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Route to Kyrenia from Limassol/Paphos*

ROUTE TO KYRENIA


Head towards Nicosia. Sign states 8km Nicosia. You will be taking the next left exit from the motorway just past the sports stadium that has a roof shaped like a big wave.
TAKE LEFT HAND LANE - JUNCTION 3 signposted for Troodos & Kyrenia, DOWN
TO THE ROUNDABOUT AND STAY IN THE LEFT HAND LANE - signed Kyrenia.
Pass Orphanides shopping center on left.
GO THROUGH TRAFFIC LIGHTS - blue and white water tower on the left.
STRAIGHT ACROSS ROUNDABOUT - signs for Troodos and Kyrenia. Universal Life office block on your right.
STRAIGHT ACROSS ROUNDABOUT - again signed Troodos and Kyrenia.
Large colourful store on right called Jumbo - UPHILL TO ROUNDABOUT
STRAIGHT ACROSS ROUNDABOUT - signed Kyrenia and Archangalos
ACROSS TRAFFIC LIGHTS. At top of the hill you reach a T JUNCTION – TURN RIGHT. Big church is now on your right hand side. Prison walls on your left.
GO THROUGH FOUR SETS OF TRAFFIC LIGHTS -Inter college building then on your right.
YOU REACH A ROUNDABOUT - first left has an army guard post - SECOND LEFT
IS FOR KYRENIA - Daewoo and Mitsubishi garages on the left - Coca-Cola bottling plant on your right.
TURN LEFT AT THE NEXT TRAFFIC LIGHTS - signpost on the right hand side of the road marked Kyrenia. There is a white marble headstone/monument in a small garden on your left.
GO THROUGH TWO SETS OF TRAFFIC LIGHTS - Major bookmaker offices on the right.

WATCH OUT FOR THE LINE OF CONES AND GO TO THE LEFT OF THE CONES AT THE BORDER APPROACH.

AT BORDER: Go to Hut 1 with car insurance and passport, pay for temporary insurance cover.
Take insurance documents plus passports and completed visa forms for all in car to Hut 2. 
Police will stamp your temporary visas.
Then drive to Hut 3 for visas to be checked. You are then on Turkish Cypriot soil.

On leaving the border control GO STRAIGHT ON AT THE TRAFFIC LIGHTS.
AT NEXT ROUNDABOUT TURN LEFT. Road signs now say GIRNE (Turkish name
for Kyrenia). Big apple shaped supermarket sign on left, shop name Kiler market.
KEEP ON TO THE END OF THE ROAD WHICH IS A ROUNDABOUT WITH TRAFFIC LIGHTS. YOU ARE GOING TO TURN RIGHT. Across the road on the opposite is a petrol station called CAGALOGLU. You will turn right across the front of it.
TURN LEFT AT NEXT ROUNDABOUT - Signposted Girne (Kyrenia) - large war memorial in center of roundabout, VW garage on left.

Straight road now all the way to Kyrenia.


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Just recently back from Kyrenia and we travelled the Kato Pyrgos route - which is beautifully scenic along the coast road from Argaka and up/over the 'mountains' as you head for the Turkish side.

The 1 month car insurance was €25 from Andreas Karos and here are his contact details:

Tel: 994 44403 or 777 71064
Email: [email protected]

Can thoroughly recommend Oscar Resort Hotel if you're hoping to stay overnight (which we did), it's only 2km from the harbour and a nice walk in or jump on the hotel's little yellow train!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Kaldoc said:


> ...You are then on Turkish Cypriot soil.


This should read "You are then on Turkish *occupied* Cypriot soil".


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Just after the Agios Demetios/Mehetan crossing in Nicosia there are two currency exchange shops where you can get Turkish Lira. Where is the first place you can get Turkish Lira if you use the Kato Pyrgos route?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There is no need to get Turkish Lira at all. Euros are perfectly acceptable currency including paying for the insurance at the border. On our last trip we did not exchange any money and paid in Euros everywhere including hotels, restaurants and garages.

Pete


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Changing Euro to TL*

Yes, Euros are fine in the main resort and tourist areas but we like to go off the beaten track into the villages where they will only accept TL. Also find in places where the Euro is accepted that most times the TL price was cheaper and it's even better if you know a few Turkish phrases.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Talagirl said:


> Yes, Euros are fine in the main resort and tourist areas but we like to go off the beaten track into the villages where they will only accept TL. Also find in places where the Euro is accepted that most times the TL price was cheaper and it's even better if you know a few Turkish phrases.


Disagree. We had no problem in any of the places off the beaten track up the panhandle in accepting Euros. We also checked the exchange rate when paying in Euros initially and found it was always about the same as the exchange bureaux. We didn't bother to check after that.

Pete


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

We lived in a remote area and the nearest village which was 5km away only accepted TL - it's a place tourists tend to drive through, but it suited us for several months.


----------

